# caulking around coal chute in block foundation



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

silicone sealant


----------



## NJ Brickie (Mar 4, 2009)

Sikaflex 1a or sikaflex 15lm


----------



## ProGreen (Oct 2, 2014)

Used Sikaflex for somewhat similar job and it worked great. Layer, trowel or what ever, dry, layer again as it's tough to spread. Smells bad so have good ventilation and use mask.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine had foam board behind the door, then a piece of Gypsum that is used for Tile. It was then caulked in place.

When they resided our house, we had to take the door out and then they covered the whole lower half with Pressure treated Plywood, before covering.

Pull the door off, then the frame will pop out with a prybar. Then just close up with that same typ of brick if you can find it. Or put in some glass block if the old Coal room no longer has the walls up.


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the replies. I'm going to check out the sikaflex. can I use that to seal around the seams on the chute itself? will the chemicals in the caulk damage the metal?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

MSDS. https://usa.sika.com/dms/getdocumen...2d-7641c71ac663/msds-cpd-Sikaflex15LM+-us.pdf


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

I could not find the sikaflex 1a or 15lm at home depot, but I did pick up their construction sealant. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sikaflex-10-1-fl-oz-Limestone-Construction-Sealant-90959/202523826

hopefully that'll suffice.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... That oughta work, just _Fine_,...


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

ProGreen said:


> Used Sikaflex for somewhat similar job and it worked great. Layer, trowel or what ever, dry, layer again as it's tough to spread. Smells bad so have good ventilation and use mask.


I finally got around to caulking my coal chute today..we had a break in the rain and it has slightly warmed up some here. you're not lying when you say it's tough to spread...to me, it felt very tacky when spreading it with my finger. 

lessons learned: start wearing rubber gloves from the beginning & cut my caulk tip shorter so the bead is tighter and there's less waste. I think I cut the tip at the 1/4 mark....I should have cut it at the 1/8 mark.

not too bad looking, eh?


----------



## ProGreen (Oct 2, 2014)

That looks great, Andrew! A nice clean job. Think you'll be very happy with sealant effect.


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

ProGreen said:


> That looks great, Andrew! A nice clean job. Think you'll be very happy with sealant effect.


thanks. I think there's a spot or two I need to touch up on and then hopefully I'll be calling it done after I throw some paint over the caulk...I believe this caulk is paintable.


----------

